# Scheiss Bunny-Hop



## Plastekasper (21. November 2010)

Moin Forum,

hab heute mal wieder ein bisschen Bunny-Hops trainiert. Wie man das eben am Anfang so macht, erst Vorderrad hoch und dann Hinterrad usw. 
Leider bin ich beim Vorderrad hochziehen zu weit in Rückenlage gekommen und hinten über gefallen. Natürlich kam ich auch nicht aus den Klickpedalen raus und bin der Länge lang auf den Weg geknallt. Hintern und Rücken geprellt, keine Luft mehr bekommen, Helm zerbrochen - Kopfschmerz. Blöder Mist, ist wahrscheinlich sogar ne kleine Gehirnerschütterung dabei rausgekommen, jedenfalls hab ich die erste halbe Stunde danach nix mehr gecheckt. Jetzt ist soweit alles wieder ok bis auf die leichten Kopfschmerzen und die wirklich ekelhaften Schmerzen am Hintern und unterem Rücken.

Ich mag mir garnicht ausmalen was passiert wäre, hätte ich den Helm nicht aufgehabt... Ist schon wichtig so ein Teil und ein neuer ist auch schon bestellt...


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. November 2010)

1. Mein Beileid. Darum fahre ich Flatpedale.
2. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424317


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (21. November 2010)

Du willst doch kan Wheele machen oder?
Warum reist du dan den Lenker so entsweit nach oben 
Vorallem wenn, wie du selber sagst, üben tust 

Naja gute Besserung!


----------



## lordpoldy (21. November 2010)

Würde gerne ein Video davon sehen....

Helm ist wichtig, das ist richtig!


----------



## LeonF (21. November 2010)

ich hab zum glück auch flats...  Vielleicht solltest du wegen der Erschütterung mal den Arzt deine Vertrauens besuchen... Können fiese dinge passieren bei sowas... 
Gute besserung auf jeden fall! und: wenn du das nächste mal wenn du übst, kannst du nen Rucksack mit trinkblase als polsterung anziehen, wenn du keinen Rückenprotektor hast...


----------



## Plastekasper (21. November 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Du willst doch kan Wheele machen oder?
> Warum reist du dan den Lenker so entsweit nach oben
> Vorallem wenn, wie du selber sagst, üben tust
> 
> Naja gute Besserung!



Danke!

Das frag ich mich im Nachhinein auch, wahrscheinlich damit ich Zeit hab mit der Hüfte nach vorne zu kommen, weil durch den Zug am Lenker verlagere ich ja mein Gewicht nach hinten, damit das Vorderrad hochkommt. Und dann ist immer das Problem, dass das Vorderrad schon wieder am Boden ist, wenn ich meinen Hintern nach vorne bringe. 
Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu verkrampft...


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. November 2010)

Ja, und nicht schnell genug. Gibts bei dir in der Nähe ein paar dieser Geschwindigkeitsknubbel? Falls ja, übe mit deren Hilfe. Anfahren und abspringen, so wird die korrekte Bewegung von aussen eingeleitet und du kannst sie besser analysieren und verinnerlichen. Mir hat das sehr geholfen. Vor allem solltest du kleiner anfangen und nicht das VR so hochreissen, dass es dich abwirft.


----------



## lordpoldy (21. November 2010)

Flats können zum üben auch sehr weh tun!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. November 2010)

Dafür gibbet Schienbeinschoner.

Jedenfalls ist mit Flats das Risiko einer derart provozierten Gehirnerschütterung wesentlich kleiner...


----------



## Plastekasper (21. November 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Ja, und nicht schnell genug. Gibts bei dir in der Nähe ein paar dieser Geschwindigkeitsknubbel? Falls ja, übe mit deren Hilfe. Anfahren und abspringen, so wird die korrekte Bewegung von aussen eingeleitet und du kannst sie besser analysieren und verinnerlichen. Mir hat das sehr geholfen. Vor allem solltest du kleiner anfangen und nicht das VR so hochreissen, dass es dich abwirft.



Ich glaube da gibts keine, aber so abgesenkte Bordsteinkanten sollten als kleine Rampe auch gehen, oder? 
Ich meine sogar, dass man bei normalen Sprüngen über Rampen die gleiche Technik anwendet, oder irre ich mich da? Weil das ist so im Alltag nich das Problem...


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. November 2010)

Ja, das geht, je nach Höhe und Steigung, auch. Und ja, der Bunnyhop ist bei Kickern etc. ganz nützlich, da man kontrollierter abspringen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (21. November 2010)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Hintern und Rücken geprellt, keine Luft mehr bekommen, Helm zerbrochen - Kopfschmerz. Blöder Mist, ist wahrscheinlich sogar ne kleine Gehirnerschütterung dabei rausgekommen, jedenfalls hab ich die erste halbe Stunde danach nix mehr gecheckt. Jetzt ist soweit alles wieder ok bis auf die leichten Kopfschmerzen und die wirklich ekelhaften Schmerzen am Hintern und unterem Rücken.


Ich würde mal einen Arzt aufsuchen...


----------



## jojolintzi (21. November 2010)

Dito. Analysieren was falsch war ist gut, aber BITTE geh zum Arzt und lass dich checken!Wenn du ihm erzählst, dass dein Helm dabei draufgegangen ist wird er dich auch garantiert ernst nehmen!


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. November 2010)

Warum übst du Bunnyhop mit Klicks? So lernst du ihn nie!


----------



## Veyron (23. November 2010)

Ich übe auch gerade Bunny Hop, Wheelie, und Stoppie in meiner Garage! Fahre aber immer in voller Montur: Integralhelm und Oberkörperpanzer! Da habe ich gemerkt gelingen mir die Sachen viel besser! Es ist einfach viel Kopfsache die Protektoren helfen dir dabei dich zu überwinden.


----------



## Marc B (23. November 2010)

Oha, hoffentlich macht dir das mental nicht länger zu schaffen. Also bleib am Ball wenn du wieder fit bist - mit Flapedals natürlich.

_Mit Helm nachmachen_


----------



## PeKaWe (23. November 2010)

Hey, wenns den Helm zerstört hat, ab zum Doc.

Zum üben, das mache und muss ich auch noch, geh ich auf'e Wiese, hab mit Sicherheit keine Schuhe mit Klick an, dafür einen Rucksack mit 'nem dicken Pulli drin auf und am besten einen Finger an der hinteren Bremse.

Ach ja, und je langsamer Du bist, um so eher passiert sowas.

Zum üben hilft Digicam o. Handy auf 'nem Stein o.ä. im Videomodus. Da kann man mal sehen ob das was sich gut anfühlt auch gut ist und umgekehrt.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastekasper (23. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für euern Zuspruch und die guten Tipps. Ich werde sie beherzigen, mit den Klicks versuch ichs nicht mehr.
Wenn ich den Wheelie übe, dann klick ich vorher auch immer aus, aber hier hab ich mit keiner Silbe dran gedacht, dass man ja auch hinten über fallen kann... Naja, Versuch macht kluch... ;-)

Der Arzt hat übrigens sich da keinen großen Kopf gemacht, der wollte nur wissen, ob ich hinterher brechen musste und ob ich mich noch an den Unfall erinnern könne. Brechen musste ich nicht und erinnern kann ich mich noch ganz gut. Also ist außer nem blitzeblauen Hintern und nem kaputten Helm glücklicherweise nichts passiert. Ich hab auch vor dran zu bleiben, so leicht geb ich da nicht auf. Wahrscheinlich werd ich aber ein wenig vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen...

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## d-dirter (23. November 2010)

Fahr auf jedenfall mit Flats.
Da passiert dir nicht soviel!
Gute Besserung


----------



## ms06-rider (23. November 2010)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Klicks? Man kann auch mit Klicks gut fahren, und wenn die weich eingestellt sind kommt man eigentlich locker raus. Ich hatte die ersten paar Wochen Klicks fahren Probleme, aber seit dem nicht mehr. Komme bei Stürzen immer locker raus. Is aber natürlich auch Kopfsache - wenn du dir einredest dass du nicht aus den Klicks kommst wirst du es auch sicherlich nicht schaffen . Weiterhin hast du ne Bremse am Radel  Ist ja wohl hoffentlich ne Scheibenbremse oder? Falls ja kann da eigentlich nix schief gehn. Bremse n bissi nach innen, so dass du halt nen guten Hebel hast zum ziehen, immer einen Finger an der Bremse und wenn man dann zu weit nach hinten kippt einfach die Bremse ziehn (zummindest beim Wheelie geht das immer). Das einzige Argument hier das wirklich berechtigt ist, ist dass du mit Flats die Bunnyhop Technik besser lernst.
Und wie schon von anderen gesagt: Zieh einfach nen Rucksack als Rückenprotektor auf  
Denn ma noch gute Besserung und schön weiter üben


----------



## PeKaWe (24. November 2010)

Klar kann man das auch mit Klicks fahren. Es gibt ja auch Leutz die selbst im Downhill eingeklickt unterwegs sind. Und die "feste" Verbindung zum Rad hat ja auch Vorteile.
Aber wenn ich bewusst was übe, sprich mir dieser Sache noch nicht sicher bin würde ich nicht eigeklickt fahren und es auch keinem Empfehlen. 

Gerade wenn ich übe bin ich doch auf das was ich lernen will konzentriert und nicht darauf im Zweifel schnell aus den Klicks zu kommen. 
Und ich hab schon gestandene Biker gesehen, die im Stand umgefallen sind weil sie einfach mit'm Kopf wo anders waren und schlicht vergessen haben auszuklicken.


----------



## ms06-rider (24. November 2010)

Naja es kommt halt immer drauf an. Zu aller Anfang sind Flats schon besser weil man ein besseres Gefühl für die Technik bekommt. Mir ging es aber dann so, dass ich iwann auf Klicks umgestiegen bin, weil mein Vater meinte dass das besser sei (er fuhr damals auch noch Rad). Also hab ich damit angefangen. Allerdings wollte ich nach ner Weile nimmer Umsteigen. Fahr inzwischen seit einigen Jahren Klicks. Wenn ich nun mit Flatpedalen iwo runter springen sollte würd ich mich vermutlich net mehr als nen Meter runter traun. Eingeklickt hingegen nehm ich entspannt des Ixs-Gap in Wildbad oder auch größere Drops. Will sagen: Das ganze ist Gewöhnungssache. Wenn man an Klicks gewöhnt ist dann fällt auch damit die Übung leichter, wenn man an Flats gewöhnt ist mit Flats. Wenn man sich halt an eins richtig gewöhnt hat ist der Umstieg net mal so schnell möglich und die ersten Versuche gehn schief. Auch beim Umstieg von Klicks auf Flats ist dann eben die Gefahr sehr groß dass man abrutscht. Wenn man den Ausklickvorgang noch nicht verinnerlicht hat sollte man natürlich besser mit Flats üben.


----------



## loretto6 (24. November 2010)

Ich verzichte beim Üben von Wheelies mittlerweile auf meine fivetens. Die kleben so fest am Pedal, das ist manchmal fast wie eingeklickt. Das kann ich aus eigener, sehr schmerzhafter Erfahrung sagen. 

Besser einen Schuh, der sich leicht vom Pedal nehmen lässt.


----------



## Ti-Max (24. November 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Naja es kommt halt immer drauf an. Zu aller Anfang sind Flats schon besser weil man ein besseres Gefühl für die Technik bekommt. Mir ging es aber dann so, dass ich iwann auf Klicks umgestiegen bin, weil mein Vater meinte dass das besser sei (er fuhr damals auch noch Rad). Also hab ich damit angefangen. Allerdings wollte ich nach ner Weile nimmer Umsteigen. Fahr inzwischen seit einigen Jahren Klicks. Wenn ich nun mit Flatpedalen iwo runter springen sollte würd ich mich vermutlich net mehr als nen Meter runter traun. Eingeklickt hingegen nehm ich entspannt des Ixs-Gap in Wildbad oder auch größere Drops. Will sagen: Das ganze ist Gewöhnungssache. Wenn man an Klicks gewöhnt ist dann fällt auch damit die Übung leichter, wenn man an Flats gewöhnt ist mit Flats. Wenn man sich halt an eins richtig gewöhnt hat ist der Umstieg net mal so schnell möglich und die ersten Versuche gehn schief. Auch beim Umstieg von Klicks auf Flats ist dann eben die Gefahr sehr groß dass man abrutscht. Wenn man den Ausklickvorgang noch nicht verinnerlicht hat sollte man natürlich besser mit Flats üben.



Bin auch von Klicks (nach rund 18 Jahren) auf Flats umgestiegen.

Muß man sich schon dran gewöhnen

Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß mit Flats das Fahren weitaus anstrengender ist als mit Klicks, da man doch recht häufig eine vergleichsweise hohe Körperspannung haben muß. Mit Klicks fällt dies nahezu komplett weg.

Zum Thema BH: Auf jeden Fall mit Flats, da man ansonsten den Bindungsmechanismus der Klicks zum Ziehen mißbraucht.

Notfalls auch mit Plasteflats, die tun nicht so weh und der Kontakt zum Pedal wird beim BH nur über die Körperspannung/Verkeilen hergestellt, nicht aber über den Grip, der primär dem seitlichen Verrutschen entgegenwirken soll.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## LeonF (24. November 2010)

Also ich bin sowohl länger Flats gefahren als auch Klicks und bin nach der zeit mit klick wieder auf flat umgestiegen, weils mir auf trail mehr spaß macht als klicks, weil man man viel sauberer fährt und weniger be*******n kann (nicht nur beim BH...). Dass klicks weniger anstrengend sind und weniger nervig (fußstellung aufm pedal), ist unbestritten...


----------



## Marc B (24. November 2010)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Ich hab auch vor dran zu bleiben, so leicht geb ich da nicht auf. Wahrscheinlich werd ich aber ein wenig vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen...
> 
> Gruß
> Heiko



Du kannst ja einen Rucksack mit Polstern drin anziehen, wenn das für den Kopf hilft.

Aber: Für einen sauberen Bunny Hop, musst du das VR gar nicht so hochreissen. Das brauchst du nur, wenn du sehr sehr hoch hoppen willst. Um die Technik zu lernen reichen ja auch kleinere Höhen, die Technik bleibt die Gleiche.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## f.topp (25. November 2010)

Hach hinten überfallen verhindert man durch hinterradbremsen. Also finger immer an der/den bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2010)

Ob man Klickies oder Bärentatzen fährt ist wohl eher Glaubensfrage, die Hauptsache man fühlt sich wohl dabei. Aber: zum Lernen IMMER Plattformpedale ! Und wer es technisch drauf hat kann dann wählen. Um den BH zu üben sollte das Rad ewas kompakter sein, zur Not etwas am Vorbau/Lenker basteln (höher und kürzer, nicht übertreiben, sonst kommts vorn zu gut und hinten gar nicht hoch). Es gibt nicht DEN BH, sondern es variert. Man kann aus dem Manual in den BH gehen (also laaaang anziehen) oder es kurz machen, auch aus dem Antritt heraus, mit einem DH-ler gehts anders als mit einem Dirt-oder XC-Rad .... .Einfach beim Rumfahren alles überspringen was kommt, egal (fast) auf welchem Rad Du sitzt. Geht auch mit dem Klapprad. Nur so lernt man es. Uns somit entfällt auch die Protektorenfrage, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit oder so haben wenige einen (Voll)Helm und Protektorenjacke an. Ziele mache's übrigens leichter: Pfützen und ähnliches. Hohes bei Tempo ist gewagt, falls man doch mal hängenbleibt. Und manchmal geht gar nix, dann am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Kona-Bike (28. November 2010)

Hey,
an deiner stelle würd ich keine Klickpedalen nehmen sondern Plattformpedalen.
Glaube das es mit Klickis leichter geht, aber bevor du dir wasfalsches angewöhnst, wird ich es direckt richtig machen.


----------



## basti138 (28. November 2010)

Wie bitteschön schafft man es beim Bunnyhopp nach hinten überzufliegen

Ich versuchs mir grad vorzustellen, aber es klappt nicht


----------



## Ikonoklast (29. November 2010)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Klicks? Man kann auch mit Klicks gut fahren




Ich fahre mit dem Fully ausschlieslich geklickt, allerdings lernt man Bunnyhop mit Klicks nie, sobald man dann mal einen auf Flatpedals macht weiß man, dass man ihn nicht kann, weil man dafür keine Körperspannung benötigt.

Bei dem Typen im Video frage ich mich, warum er so nen Affen macht und dann nur so niedrig Bunnyhop bei soviel übertriebener Bewegung vorher


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U&feature=related"]YouTube        - how to bunnyhop (german)[/nomedia]

das scheint ein gutes video für den anfang zu sein


----------



## butzi (30. November 2010)

ich pack bunnyhop mit den bikes meiner freunden eigentlich relativ gut,aber mit meinem ist das so,dass wenn ich mein hinterrad hochziehe,geht mein vorderrad wieder runter... :\
wie kann man das besser machen??


----------



## Strampelmann (1. Januar 2011)

Beide geposteten Videos sind aus meiner Sicht nicht optimal. Beim Ersten ist der Fahrer doch schon sehr in Rücklage, hat dann Probleme das Rad noch nach vorne zu drücken. Das zweite Video zeigt nur zwei BHs, beiden gemeinsam ist, das das Rad zwar nach vorn gedrückt wird damit das HR hoch kommt, allerdings werden die Beine nicht oder nur wenig angezogen. Damit wird wertvolle Höhe verschenkt (und es sieht auch merkwürdig aus). Allerdings verhindert man so auch, daß das Rad unten bleibt und die Füße oben sind ....


----------



## Strampelmann (1. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Video vom Meister persönlich: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iC78x9gk60"]YouTube        - Danny Macaskill Bunny Hop technique - instructions @ www.mb7.com/theclan/media.html[/nomedia]

Es ist deutlich zu sehen, wenn das HR steigt steigt das VR auch noch. Das HR wird zum großen Teil mit den Füßen nach oben gezogen, bis es unter dem Allerwertesten ist.  Danach stoppt die Rotation, das Bike liegt Waagerecht in der Luft bis es wieder am Boden ist. 

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Videos, wo das VR nach vorn-unten gedrückt wird, um das HR zum Steigen zu bewegen. Die Flugphasen unterscheiden sich deutlich, die ersten Videos haben eine Flugphase, bei der das Bike nach vorne rotiert, bis das VR als erstes wieder aufsetzt.


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2011)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video vom Meister persönlich:
> 
> YouTube        - Danny Macaskill Bunny Hop technique - instructions @ www.mb7.com/theclan/media.html
> 
> ...



1. Du meinst es andersrum, oder? 

2. Bei Danny sieht man deutlich den krassen Hüftimpuls zum Vorbau und das Strecken der Beine dabei. Dadurch folgt das HR der Flugbahn der VR. Damit er über die Latte kommt, reisst Danny sein Bike natürlich krass nach oben.

3. So einen extrem hohen Bunny Hop braucht ein normaler Tourenfahrer nicht und wird sich denken "sowas schaffe ich nie". Bei einem kleinen Bunny Hop ist es m.E. absolut okay, wenn das Vorderrad zuerst aufkommt, dies zeigt, dass die Bewegung richtig ausgeführt und kein Standardhop mit reingemischt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (7. Januar 2011)

Danke Marc B.
das wollte ich auch gerade sagen...


----------



## chrizelot (19. Januar 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Wheelie übe, dann klick ich vorher auch immer aus, aber hier hab ich mit keiner Silbe dran gedacht, dass man ja auch hinten über fallen kann...


 
Hehe, ist mir auch so gegangen -> Steißbeinprellung...

Dann nur mehr mit Flats, mit denen kann man so gut wie alles sicherer üben, meiner Meinung nach.

Übrigens: Ich habe mit den Flats auch vorher geübt, wie man hinten absichtlich absteigt wenn man zu weit nach hinten kippt. Kommt nämlich inbesondere beim Wheelie und Manual häufig vor ;-)

Bis dato: Keine Probleme mehr, zur not Gibts noch Protektorenhosen mit ultrastabilem Steißbeinschutz ;-)


----------



## Plastekasper (20. Januar 2011)

chrizelot schrieb:


> Bis dato: Keine Probleme mehr, zur not Gibts noch Protektorenhosen mit ultrastabilem Steißbeinschutz ;-)



Die stehen auf meinem Wunschzettel ganz oben!


----------



## chrizelot (20. Januar 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Die stehen auf meinem Wunschzettel ganz oben!


 
A Freund bestellt gerade welche, allerdings die für wirklich harte Einsätze (DH/FR). Dainese Impact Shorts 2009er-Restposten um 50 Euronen...hab die mir auch voriges Jahr gekauft, eignen sich *BEI MIR* aber nur für kürzere Touren, weil mir immer ab ca. 2h dann der Steißbeinschutz auf dem Popo zu reiben beginnt . Sonst kann man damit gut strampeln. Sonst hab ich die im Bikepark und im Dirtpark (Schwitzer) verwendet.

Kommt also darauf an, was du sonst so vorhast mit den Dingern.


----------



## chrizelot (20. Januar 2011)

Ach ja...mit Hilfe dieses Video hab ichs gelernt. ist sogar auf Deutsch. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U[/COLO"]YouTube        - how to bunnyhop (german)[/nomedia]

Bei mir war der erste Knackpunkt, dass ich vorher die Technik mit dem Hinterrad hochheben nicht kannte. Sobald das bewusst war (hat mir ein 10-jähriger gezeigt ), kam Problem 2.

Die ersten Tage war nur minimale Sprunghöhe da, weil das Timing nicht gepasst hatte bei der Kombination der Einzeltechniken.

Zur Motivation: Schaff jetzt aber immerhin schon ca. 20-40 cm mit dem All Mountain, je nach Versuch. Hab mir eine Schachtel hingelegt, da kann weder dem Rad noch mir was passieren, und dann eben versucht. Ohne Hindernis ist das Ziel der Übung ja nicht so anschaulich ;-)


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"][/COLO"]YouTube        - how to bunnyhop (german)[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2011)

Sogar im deutschen Fernsehen ein Thema (wenn auch dürftig erklärt):

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/clip/9916-checkerwissen-bunny-hop-1.1765920/

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizelot (25. Januar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sogar im deutschen Fernsehen ein Thema (wenn auch dürftig erklärt):


 
Aber man sieht den Bewegungsfluss auch ganz gut, finde ich...nach dem TV-Beitrag leben alle Fußgänger noch gefährlicher, jetzt springen Ihnen auch noch die Hasen-Hüpfer vor bzw. auf die Füße


----------

